

Our 10 Step Engineering Hiring Process at Mixer Labs - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2011/06/our-10-step-engineering-hiring-process.html

======
phektus
After reading this I felt more confident in starting my own business. Going
through all of it like before seemed so painstaking for both sides, although I
know it is very essential to screen carefully the first few employees in a
startup.

------
kevingao1
great article, elad. i actually prefer working for a longer period of time
together, like a week, pay for their time and have a specific goal/project in
mind, to get a mutually better sense of what the day to day is like.

------
chrisjsmith
I think that most people would be pissed off at having to go through so much
to get a high risk position at a startup and not bother. It's best to develop
relationships with people BEFORE you kick something off so you can snag a pool
of good people without having to do all that.

